# If your new I suggest you read, stop it befor it begins



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok here goes

Im not recovered, I have no idea anymore how far away from revovery I am and iv had dp/dr for six months

I wanted to post my experiance thus far and my thoughts and findings on it

When mine first started it didnt feel at all like it does now, at the begining i didnt feel anything that i feel now, it was more like a really rough brain hangover and shock that i just didnt feel normal, but after about two weeks dp hit and then over time i had both and now i believe i just have dr but it has changed alot over time with the underlining feelings of unatachement sticking around. Some weeks are better than others and some are worse, with that being said I want to warn those who are new of the things iv learned and done in the past 6 
months.

Living with this causes alot of things outside the original problem, and as iv noticed with my experiance and reading those of others on here, most people go through the exact same if not simalier process with it.

You start of scared and clueless, you want so badly to know what is wrong, that you literaly make that goal ur life untill u find out, for some people it takes years to figure out what they have and others just a day. That doesnt really matter just some people dont have phones or computers or even the ability to go to a doc.

Then you find out what it is on places like this, and then revovery becomes ur life, and I mean that in the sense that it becomes all you think about. Noticing a pattern? You get on here everyday for hours if not all day and over time it literly consumes your every thought even when you briefly think of something else, you catch yourself thinking back to dp/dr and how it is related to that thought.

Iv read everything there is about dp/dr and a hell of a lot of stories about it on here and doing none of that helped me though some do give you hope, thats all they will do, its up to you to decide if you want to recover.

Dp/dr has now consumed your every thought and had become your life. And because thats all you can think about, you start having new problems outside of the original feeling.....anxiety, depression, sometimes maybe you cant think straight, feel like your getting dumber,and I now know why.

You have created bad habbits which cause you to worry more which makes dp/dr worse. 
It takes the brain 21 days to develope a habbit, and becoming obbesive and scared or overthinking are bad habbits you have developed.
The more you study the more you learn, the more you will obsess over this and the worse off you will be.
Remeber the saying "knowledge is power but ignorance is bliss"? In this case because you just cant let it go, the more you know will only cause more messed up thoughts and more and more problems that have nothing to do with dp/dr.

Do you see what im saying? I realized that iv had this befor. One day I woke up and I can remember thinking that everything kinda felt like a dream like
Everything was a bit off. But since those feelings werent related to anything like drugs or a bad trip or any kind of messed up scary event in my life I didnt think anything of it, i dont even remember how long that lasted, it just went away and I didnt even remember that it had happened untill this time around. Dp/dr isnt supposed to last very long, it respondes to stress cause your brain is exausted. But when it happens because of a frightening experiance, you become scared and obsessed with it and you develop all these new ways of thinking and all new bad habbits over time that only make it stick around and once those new habbits are introduced it becomes hard as shit to stop them, thats my current problem and it took me this long to figure it out. My every waking thought is about it, i spent months trying to find the cure or reason, which only makes things worse. YOUR BRAIN LITERALY BECOMES USED TO THE BAD HABBITS and it is hard to break them and the longer this lasts the less like yourself you will feel because you are no longer yourself, you have created a new you, new ways of thinking and that makes the dp/dr stay, and that is the exact reason why people can have this all there lives. When you do these things your basicly building a more permanent home for dp/dr, your adjusting your lifestyle to it, your ways of thinking, you become a new person with really shitty habbits because you just had to know more and more and couldn't let it go.

For those who have had it a while and want to argue with me, think about it....I bet you anything your not the same person as befor, sure all your likes and dislikes are most likely the same but you
Think differently maybe you avoid things that you once loved and even though you crave those things your now scared of them cause you think it will make it worse.

To conclude, I now have to get rid of these new habbits like being paranoid of dying all the time and try my hardest to to live and think and
Act like I normally would have and just forget about dp/dr.

But if your new then it will be alot easier. 
After reading this, DO NOT COME BACK.
Turn your focus on something productive like bettering your life, fixing things you dont like.
go to the doc and have blood work done to check your vitamins and stuff, so you know what you need to do to become healthyer.
DO NOT CHANGE FOR THIS outside of drugs or alchohol, do not let yourself change and become afraid of irrational thinking, tonight I realized that the original me befor I changed for this would probly slap the shit outa me for how iv been acting lol.

Iv study alot and I now know alot about this and by simply reading recovery stories, iv had this all my life stories and combining that knowledge with my own experiance, one thing seemed to make the difference and that was what im talking about.
I promise that if you can just manage to let go and
Forget about it, you will look back and barely even remember it befor it becomes a big deal, its ok your not dying, nothing bad is going to happen to you.....but you, if you allow youself to become your enemy, but it you dont change and dont care and just move on.....there wont be any reason for the dp/dr to be there. Dont let yourself develop new bad habbits like i did, cause when you combine those with dp/dr it becomes much much worse and you can and will loose yourself......just....let....go.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Its easier said then done and a lot of times I feel like ive done what you said and made myself worse by k\nowing what this is and researching going to put my story up tomorrow for more clarity if you want to check it out I hope I can redue what has been done in the last year with being obsessed and trust me I was able to do the same thing you are for many years its wasn't until I had my baby and developed postpartum anxiety and depression that I cam obsessed with curing the dp along with my postpartum. I go on this site for support and insight on what to work on. trying not to do it as much. many best wishes on your way of working on recovering and living well.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

tease11982 said:


> Its easier said then done and a lot of times I feel like ive done what you said and made myself worse by k\nowing what this is and researching going to put my story up tomorrow for more clarity if you want to check it out I hope I can redue what has been done in the last year with being obsessed and trust me I was able to do the same thing you are for many years its wasn't until I had my baby and developed postpartum anxiety and depression that I cam obsessed with curing the dp along with my postpartum. I go on this site for support and insight on what to work on. trying not to do it as much. many best wishes on your way of working on recovering and living well.


Id love to read your story just send me a link


----------

